# Question about adjusting Synapse carbon seatpost



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm waiting for my Synapse 6 to come in and when it does, obviously, I'll be going in to have things fitted. While reading the Synapse owner's manual online, it appears that once the seatpost is cut off to allow the desired saddle height, it is then adjustable only 10 mm at the frame end (by raising and lowering the seatpost) and 5 mm at the saddle end (by moving the seatpost head up and down on the seatpost). This does not seem like a lot of adjustability for a bike that I've never ridden before with a comfort geometry that is a bit different from my current bike. I guess I'm just thinking that it's unlikely that we'll nail the saddle height the first time and I'm not crazy about running back to my LBS (30 minutes away) to cut off more seatpost every time I want to lower the saddle. Also, what if I change saddles later on (fairly likely) and the new saddle has a different size and requires a height adjustment. 15mm just doesn't seem like that much or am I missing something here?


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> I'm waiting for my Synapse 6 to come in and when it does, obviously, I'll be going in to have things fitted. While reading the Synapse owner's manual online, it appears that once the seatpost is cut off to allow the desired saddle height, it is then adjustable only 10 mm at the frame end (by raising and lowering the seatpost) and 5 mm at the saddle end (by moving the seatpost head up and down on the seatpost). This does not seem like a lot of adjustability for a bike that I've never ridden before with a comfort geometry that is a bit different from my current bike. I guess I'm just thinking that it's unlikely that we'll nail the saddle height the first time and I'm not crazy about running back to my LBS (30 minutes away) to cut off more seatpost every time I want to lower the saddle. Also, what if I change saddles later on (fairly likely) and the new saddle has a different size and requires a height adjustment. 15mm just doesn't seem like that much or am I missing something here?


Just don't cut off all of the seatpost?

If your post sits 50mm above the frame just give yourself some extra buffer in case you need to go higher?


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

salvagente said:


> Just don't cut off all of the seatpost?
> 
> If your post sits 50mm above the frame just give yourself some extra buffer in case you need to go higher?


Agreed... Just don't cut off too much.. Or don't cut it at all for that matter... Unless of course you need it shorter but from what I can remember on my synapse, with the sea post all the way down (uncut), anything shorter and you might want to think about a smaller frame....


----------

